# 3d modelling and analysis of knuckle joint



## ankush28 (Aug 8, 2015)

Start to end video recording of 3d modelling and finite element analysis of knuckle joint using Solid Edge ST7 MP7. Enjoy!
Full playlist - *www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLcOcjh14Src1r7LXm-Z83wzDkTDzcWiAu

[YOUTUBE]1L6Z07SnzCc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]1EsZLghlSA8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]8CMpuutYYe0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]0QC-gI7iKoc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]j9e08lJVA-g[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]cFay7_uChw4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]4AZ8ckjuMbQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------

